# opinion on PRO PLAN select for sensitive puppy tummy



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't like any of the Proplan selects. Try the performance formulas or just a normal chicken and rice diet without those selects in them.


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Rainheart said:


> I don't like any of the Proplan selects. Try the performance formulas or just a normal chicken and rice diet without those selects in them.


Can i ask why? Looking at them the other forumlas had corn and by products in ive been told they are not good to have in kibble. Also he is more itchy when theres corn in his diet.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I just think those selects are pointless to put in dog food. There is also the proplan sensitive skin and stomach formula.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

How old is he?


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Wagners Mom said:


> How old is he?


Hes 5.5 months now.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I would personally try the pro plan sensitive skin and stomach then. Which is by the way in the selects line. It's what I feed my sensitive boy with very good results.


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Wagners Mom said:


> I would personally try the pro plan sensitive skin and stomach then. Which is by the way in the selects line. It's what I feed my sensitive boy with very good results.


Ok thanks! I was looking at the all life stages chicken and rice


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Rainheart said:


> I don't like any of the Proplan selects. Try the performance formulas or just a normal chicken and rice diet without those selects in them.


Do you mean the shreds? If so that is the savor line not the selects.

And OP I, too, would avoid the savor line as the shreds are soy.


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Wagners Mom said:


> Do you mean the shreds? If so that is the savor line not the selects.
> 
> And OP I, too, would avoid the savor line as the shreds are soy.


I think the one im looking at is just the all life stages chicken and brown rice. But it was the only one with out corn or corn gluten


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Emz said:


> Ok thanks! I was looking at the all life stages chicken and rice


Which would also be fine to try! And then you could always try the sensitive formula if he still has issues in c&r. . Maybe he's not as sensitive as it sounds and the RC just doesn't agree with him for some reason.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Emz said:


> I think the one im looking at is just the all life stages chicken and brown rice. But it was the only one with out corn or corn gluten


IMO any of them are fine to try other than the savor line. . And some dogs may do fine on soy, I just prefer to avoid it.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wagners Mom said:


> Do you mean the shreds? If so that is the savor line not the selects.
> 
> And OP I, too, would avoid the savor line as the shreds are soy.


Oh yeah, that is what I mean. I guess it must have changed their name when they switched everything over. They were called selects


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Rainheart said:


> Oh yeah, that is what I mean. I guess it must have changed their name when they switched everything over. They were called selects


No its never been selects. . Selects has always been corn/soy and wheat free. Before the packaging change, the bags just said shredded.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wagners Mom said:


> No its never been selects. . Selects has always been corn/soy and wheat free. Before the packaging change, the bags just said shredded.


Lol, well I thought they were called that. Thanks for the clear-up. All I know is the SSS formula and the performance ones now.


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks guys lol i cant believe how many peopoe on here have had good results with proplan!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Emz said:


> Thanks guys lol i cant believe how many peopoe on here have had good results with proplan!


Its been a saving grace for my problem child. Lol. Good luck!


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Now should i transition him off the rc prescrption food i have half a bag left? How fast should i know if its not agreeimg with him?


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I would slowly switch him over...get a small bag to make sure it will work.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

FYI, one of the board members here asked Purina if they recommended the Sensitive Skin and Stomach for puppies, and Purina said no, that particular variety is not formulated for puppies and they do not recommend feeding to puppies.

I think you really need to follow your vet's advice and give him the prescription food. It is formulated to be easy to digest so that an irritated digestive system can rest and return to normal. You are only making his problem worse by changing his food so often. You need to leave him on the food he is on now for another month to let him heal before you change again. Then if you want to use the PP food you can transition him to one you choose.


----------

